

The Great Crisis Swindle: How Entrepreneurs Can Survive it - bmelina
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/entrepreneurs_credit_crisis.php

======
kirse
I'm excited for the great music, I'm still listening to classic rock from the
70s and 80s.

------
kingkongrevenge
> Nobody knows what will happen next; None of the historical parallels work.

This is a bit silly. History and economic theory most certainly can give you a
useful idea of where things are going. No, it's not all random and totally
unpredictable.

